
Brolly, an ‘AI-driven’ insurance app, raises £1M seed round - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/27/brolly/
======
blacksmith_tb
For non-Britons, brolly means 'umbrella' [1] - not a vital detail, but a
clever piece of branding for an overarching service like theirs.

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umbrella#Etymology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umbrella#Etymology)

------
cylinder
AI driven. Yeah, definitely.

Sorry folks, an interactive onboarding form is not AI.

